# Mann Lake Wooden Ware



## Clark10 (Feb 20, 2008)

First, I want to say how much I enjoy working with the folks at the Mann Lake store in Woodland, CA. The staff there is a bunch of good people and they always try to help me out. I have seen them work with commercial and hobbyist beekeepers with the same attention and courtesy. 

Now for the report. 
Topic: Mann Lake wood milling switch late summer.
Items: Mann Lake unassembled wooden frames 6 1/4 grooved top bar. Unassembled wood boxes 6 5/8 with 8 frame ends.
Issue: When they switched over to the new milling they created some issues for me. 

One, the new frames fit tighter in the boxes with the new tolerances. I was able to fit 9 frames in the 8 frame boxes and with the new tolerance on the frames I had to do some sanding to make this happen as it was too tight.

Two, the store in Woodland had an assortment of old and new mill run box ends and sides. When you put a pair of old mill run 8 frame ends with the new mill run sides you get a gap at the front and back of the box. I don't have a working table saw and it was hard to sand to make this work. In addition, I only needed a few boxes to put on some colonies late in the season here. This is a hardship on the bees as they have to seal that gap to keep out rain and wind. 

I was told that the store will not get a totally new shipment until they run through the old stuff. One of the fellas even tried to help me sift through the two pallets to find some that might be old/old stock to fit together. When that did not work he gave me a bunch of ends gratis on the off chance they might fit with some old stock my friends up north had (didn't work as they had Dadant). 

Needless to say, the folks at the Mann Lake store really went out of their way on this and many other occasions and they have my respect. I just thought I would get this information out there.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*8 Frame ends*

Can you provide me with their new dimentions?
I have had as many as 4 different widths in 8 frame equipment.
I finally got zeroed in on the 14" width.
Thanks.
Ernie


----------

